# 250Rs Gone Forever From Tornado



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

We lost our 250RS Monday night from a tornado that hit our storage facility near Canton ,GA. We had several major storms come through Monday afternoon with at least 6 tornado warnings. We live about 2 miles from the storage facility but did not have anything touch down at the house.

We camped all weekend but decided to come back earlier Monday because of the potential storms. I dropped the camper off at the grounds around 2:30pm and went home. (Wife suggested that we bring the camper home to unload but I just wanted to have it safe at the facility). I got home and unloaded the luggage and discovered that I forgot to put the wheel chocks around the wheels - they were still in the back of the truck. Went back to the trailer around 3:30pm and installed the chocks - didn't want to take a chance on the camper rolling back from the wind. We waited out the storms at the house while watching the news. Local news said something about a tornado or high winds near us but did not think anything about it. We live about 2 miles from the storage facility but did not have anything touch down at the house. Once the storms were over I turned off the TV and worked some in the home office. At 8:30pm there was a knock on the door - it was my neighbor down the street asking me if I heard about the tornado that hit the storage facility (he saw it on the news). I said no - then he showed me a picture of an Outback on its side from his phone and then asked me if it was ours - yes it was! He said I'm really sorry for you. I thanked him for the message and raced to the storage facility with the wife. It was a disaster zone . There was debris all over the grounds with campers, RVs and boats torn apart and thrown all across the grounds. We found our 250RS on its side just like what my neighbor showed me on his phone. It was a sad sad sight. The camper was tossed around like a paper cup. What we saw at night was bad - even then I pretty much knew it was going to be a total loss. We stayed for about an hour and half talking with other people who had a vehicles damaged as well. We came back the next morning and took some pictures (see attachments). Even though the cage was intact it was still a mess. It was cracked, crushed and badly bruised.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, what devastation....sorry for your loss....especially as we approach a great camping time of year. I keep ours at home, and had the same fears this spring, as tornadoes hit very near my house twice. I was constantly on pins and needles after having bought at the end of February, and having so much bad weather, we didn't get to take it out until late may/early June. After seeing the devastation left by the tornadoes here, I quickly realized that had we lost our new and unused camper, it would have paled in comparison to the numbers of people that lost everything. Thank GOD, it missed your home where you and your family were.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW, that really is totaled. I feel bad for you. Glad no one was hurt. Hopefully, the insurance co will take care of it,







You can never bee too careful.


----------



## 6J'sWilbraham (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I too lost a Outback this year to a tornado. I made out well with the insurance co., and I bought another outback. my suggestion to you is to print NADA value, and find other Outbacks the same year and style for sale across the country, print and give highest for sale posts to you insurance co. Doing your homework will make things alot easier with dealing with the insurance.


----------



## jwaliff (Sep 9, 2011)

rv.jaxed.com will search all of the U.S. on Craigslist and ebay.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Horrible....Glad your family is ok though. We had a tornado miss our Outback in 07 but I had to replace roof on my house and it slung two Oak trees through my neighbors house. She sits in our back yard. Hope it all works out for you with the insurance. ---Mike


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a sad sight! Sorry for your loss. You can be thankful you weren't camping in it at the time. As already mentioned, get all you can from the insurance, then replace it with a 10th anniversary edition, and cross your fingers for no more direct hits from tornadoes.

Just two nights ago, I was talking about visiting the Outer Banks some time in the future. I mentioned that rates were lower once peak summer season was over, so maybe September would be a nice time of the year to go. Then I was reminded that that's hurricane season. I pictured something similar to your trailer, if a hurricane found the campsite. Not a pretty sight!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Glad your family is ok. It looks like someone picked it up and spiked it on the ground like a football.


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

Very sorry for you and your family. We have had a little hail around this year and some high winds but thank the good Lord above no tornado's yet here in our area of SC. Hope your insurance company is gracious to you and you can recover quickly from this and thank goodness you were not camping when this happended.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ugh. Those pictures make me wanna barf. Sorry for your loss, and hope the insurance pulls through for you. Silver lining... no one was hurt, and property can be replaced. Keep something from this camper- a marker light, handle, anything- and mount it on the new TT. That will be your good luck charm. Theory is, a disaster is less likey to strike twice on the same property. Having a peice of that camper protects you from having it happen again! (I know, I know- superstition, but... what will it hurt and it's peace of mind!)
Let us know how you make out........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...I am so sad for your loss, but thankfully you were not IN the Outback at the time.

Trying to make lemonade here....I'd take as much stuff I could from the trailer....power jack...stablizers...propane tanks...etc. Insurance is going to total it...scrap it in a pile somewhere. Might as well get the stuff off the trailer that you might use in the future.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jwaliff said:


> rv.jaxed.com will search all of the U.S. on Craigslist and ebay.


*Aug 26, 2011 20:26:27* : *Craigslist sends C&D to jaxed.com*The jaXed Mash has been presented with a "CEASE AND DESIST UNLAWFUL MISUSE OF CRAIGSLIST" from attorneys representing Craigslist. In the C&D, The jaXed Mash was cited for violating the Craigslist Terms of Use. Cragislist has demanded that The jaXed Mash remove all Craigslist listing titles, and cease to index Craigslist listings in the future.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow...I am so sad for your loss, but thankfully you were not IN the Outback at the time.
> 
> Trying to make lemonade here....I'd take as much stuff I could from the trailer....power jack...stablizers...propane tanks...etc. Insurance is going to total it...scrap it in a pile somewhere. Might as well get the stuff off the trailer that you might use in the future.


Good idea Jim...







Power jack, stablizers, tanks etc, a person can always use.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow thats horrible! I'm glad its just metal and fiberglass and nobody got hurt.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your camper. That really stinks. Hope you have insurance. It could have been worse it could have been your house. Just trying to give a positive!


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Folks I'm so sorry for your lost! Reminds me greatly of the devastation from the tornado activity in Alabama this past May&#8230;totally horrible. As others have stated, I'm so glad you guys wasn't in the camper. Hope all works out well with the insurance company&#8230;you'll be up and running with a new OB before long!

Take care my friends!


----------



## PITA (Jul 7, 2010)

I feel for you Dave, here's wishing everything turns out for the better.

Looks like it more than just flipped on its side, possibly a full roll-over. If that's the case, the structure held up really well.


----------



## 6J'sWilbraham (Jun 22, 2011)

I took some things from my TT and sold them on C-List after it was totaled. One thing that I forgot to grab was the sway bar mounts that were on the TT. Luckily, my RV parts guy had a couple that he took off a TT and gave them to me for free. I then sold sway set up for $285. The new Outback came with another sway system. Good idea that was brought up !! Hope you can use some of this advice.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! Sorry for your loss. I hope the insurance company treats you right.


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

Here are a few more pictures after the wheels were put on the ground. Frame made it but the box did not. We did get to save a little memento from it. Last picture is the attempt to put the box on the trailer. It just fell apart - no such luck.

During the storm the trailer was flipped around on the jack stand (we could see the dug/dig marks) and then must of rolled over on one side and then the other. It was parked between two other trailers. The one on the right was gone but the one on the left remained where it sat (broken window and slide). There were even a couple of boats behind me that looked like they did not even move. It was the strangest thing I had ever seen. I was surprised how well the box held up. Even though I could tell the unit was crushed the frame was still intact. I may send a picture to Keystone and tell them what a good job they had done with the aluminum frame. Most of the split open campers I did see were the wood frame models. We got what we could from it and so far the insurance company has been pretty good about helping us. We're looking at replacing it with a Outback 301BQ.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

atlantadave said:


> ............ We're looking at replacing it with a Outback 301BQ.


Ah...hands down the best Outback on the market.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

While it still turns my stomach to see the devistation, I find it fascinating to see the "innards" of the Outback. trailer construction. I guess it's like disecting in science class. There is quite a bit of usable/ sellable stuff (or backup- repair equipment). That frame with tandems would make a great utility trailer frame (albiet big) or maybe even a small car carrier.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

First off, condolences on your loss.

Secondly, great photos, since they really show how well your OB survived a tornado. Yes the damage was extensive, but it sure looked better than many photos I've seen of houses that were hit by a tornado.

Lastly, I'd like you to keep us all abreast of who your insurance company is, how they are dealing with you, and how much you were able to monetarily recover. I'm sure this will be a learning experience for most of us. Although one can't do anything about a tornado, one can definitely make sure they have an insurance company that treats its customers right. Please consider chronically your insurance dealings.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry!!! Glad you guys are all safe and unharmed!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss - Glad no one was hurt....!


----------

